# IKEA vs Panelling Centre



## coldfeet999 (3 Sep 2004)

I'm in the process of looking at a new kitchen which I plan to fit myself. I was impressed last year with IKEA kitchens but admit that I didn't look too closely at the quality of the cabinets or doors.......... and unfortunately as this was in Glasgow I can't just pop down and check again so I'm hoping someone here can help.

Basically I've done some rough figures on units and doors based on my design and the price for cream coloured doors and units with Panelling Centre comes in around €4000 whereas when I price something similar in IKEA it comes to about €1440.  (So even allowing for flights and shipping there is a massive difference.) This does not include worktops, knobs, plinths, etc but these too are much cheaper at IKEA.

My question is what are peoples experience with the quality of an IKEA kitchen versus one from the Panelling Centre. Panelling centre make a big deal of the fact that their carcasses use 18mm chipboard and have solid backs where as others only use 15mm and have hardboard backs.  

Also at the rate of cost differential I could replace my first IKEA with a  second one in a few years time and still be saving money over buying one Panelling Centre kitchen!!!


----------



## sueellen (3 Sep 2004)

You appear to have done your homework and I presume you have had a look at these  and 

You don't mention if the €4,000 includes fitting?  Ours is from the Panelling Centre and we are very happy with it so far.  Is the 1,400 definitely euro?


----------



## gerry (3 Sep 2004)

Hi coldfeet999. I have done all 3 ! By all three I mean, IKEA kitchen, standard offering from Panelling centre and expensive option from Richard Burbridge at PC.

IKEA kitchens are very good. No doubt you have looked at their catalogue, IKEA Kitchen Catalogue.

There is very little to a kitchen. First of all you have the carcass which differs very little. You have mentioned the backing which of course can be mixed and matched ie buy IKEA carcasses and use thicker backs if you wish.

Doors in IKEA - you get what you pay for. The cheaper doors are not worth getting, similar to Panelling Centre. Prices increase as the better the quality of wood. Plinths and surrounds are where you can save money by using mdf/chipboard. Kitchen gets dearer if you use solid wood for these components.

You can always go cheap on carcasses, and plinths and surrounds with better quality doors and save your money for a wow factor with counter tops either wood, marble or granite which can be sourced locally. You can also save yourself money by only having a veneer granite surface over say normal countertop.

If you dont know what you are doing with measurements you could go wrong with IKEA, eg if you broke one of the carcasses or pieces of wood that needed replacing. If you are not going to fit yourself (I did the first one myself - not too bad !) and got a fitter for the others). Actually I got the name of one from Panelling Centre who was truly excellent in that he was able to do electrical and plumbing work too. He gave us the wow factor by having solid wooden doors and overpainting the cheaper materials which meant we could go for the marble counter top which was a worthwhile luxury. If you want his name and number I will dig it out for you when I am at home.

PS - IKEA have all the gadgets for the inserts for discounted prices too.


----------



## Bren (3 Sep 2004)

*Kitchen specs*

Hi, we are also planning a new kitchen and I'm just wondering if someone whos gone through this themselves could give me a quick summary of what to get for good quality at minimum cost. I don't want to get the cheapest kitchen going as I want it to survive 10 years or more of a family using it but I also don't need the most top of the range stuff. Are laminate worktops a waste of money and whats the best value long lasting worktops, doors, handles etc? Many thanks.


----------



## ColdFeet999 (3 Sep 2004)

*IKEA vs PC*

Sueellen, 
Prices have all been converted in euro and neither option includes fittings etc. However these too appear to be cheaper in IKEA. Also I've looked at B&Q in Liffey Valley and MFI and Currys in Newry.

Gerry,
In terms of quality alone which kitchen would you have rated best? 
Then in terms of price which would you rate best?
If PC are best on quality would you think the quality was was the cost differential?

Thanks for your helpful advise so far.


----------



## Kildrought (4 Sep 2004)

*C&C*

Just had a kitchen fitted from Cash & Carry kitchens, since it's new I can't really tell you how well it will stand up to the wear and tear of family life (but the first person to mark it will be shot at dawn .

Very impressed w. C&C, good value, delivered on time, excellent fitter (they don't do plumbing/electrics though).

Previous kitchen was 11 yrs old, paid what seemed a lot at the time but wasn't too pleased with it's durability.  It has been falling apart for the at least the last 6 years, but I was too stingy to change it!


----------



## sueellen (4 Sep 2004)

*Re: MFI Kitchen/Missing Sections*

"MFI"

Some relatives bought an MFI kitchen a few years back.  They were left short of some parts and it took *one year* of nagging to get the missing sections.  It is a nice/strong kitchen which worked out quite cheap in the long run but they had a lot of hassle.


----------



## gerry (4 Sep 2004)

*IKEA v PC*

I suppose the one I have now as I had learnt from previous mistakes. Get the expensive doors because they get the most abuse. The cheap ones in IKEA & PC are not great - cant remember the terminology (foil wrapped I think). As above I used chipboard to save costs.

I have had solid wood and granite worktops and I have found that we love the granite. Expensive but it gives the wow factor to your kitchen and also will help you sell your house if that is ever an option. The solid wood was good too although a little harder to keep as you have to make sure there is enough Danish Oil on the counter top. One mistake I did make and will learn from my mistake is that I didnt put enough drawers in. 

I had MFI wardrobes and they looked great but were poorly made and I wouldnt do it again. If you go with the IKEA option make sure you have enough of everything and perhaps get the fitter to to all the measurements and dont get the foil wrapped doors.

If you come across nice doors in IKEA you could buy those and fittings to add to say PC carcasses and maybe Cash & Carry Kitchens if they would sell them as a standalone item.

Also for the luxury get good quality inserts for cutlery and nice handles. They are the type of accessories that will make all the difference. If price is a big deal, get chipboard carcasses, dearer doors, expensive handles and wooden worktop.


----------

